# Speed training



## fringe_dweller (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey all,

Wondering if all of you out there with many times my experience can tell me what sort of exercises or training can be done to improve the speed of your strikes (kicks or punches)

Thanks!


----------



## Eraser (Oct 10, 2002)

Fringe,

The best way that our school trains to kick faster.. is to do slow drills...   (we usually dred these, "chair kicking classes" but they are extremely helpful)  We have Chair kicking classes.. No we don't go around busting chairs..(though that sounds like fun... )
we use the chair to help us maintain our balance when we go through our various kicks very slow and with lots of control.. when you have good contol and undertand the movements and the works of the kick.. then the speed will just naturally come with it.. ive noticed it with my kicks..

Good luck in your training..


----------



## fringe_dweller (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm working on that at the moment, hopefully I'll see some long term payoffs.

Cheers


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 15, 2002)

hmm it works for me... to work slow u need proper body alignments i guess u tend to learn unconciously...and that improves speed...
u go back on fast kicking and start doin it too... but remember quality should maintain and try to increase with every kick so this mean ur second kick should be better than ur first... well it's a kind a goal u can set into mind while kicking...

-TkdWarrior-


----------

